# Shipping household goods



## Grapehair (Jun 30, 2012)

I've got to send some personal effects to West Australia. Any advice on shipping stuff would be appreciated. Its not a great deal, maybe around 2 cubic meters in total, but too big to take to the post office in Rayong. I know some traders in Pattaya ship stuff all over the world for the tourist trade, but I prefer to approach someone direct, save costs etc.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

hi, i have also been through the process of shipping a relatively small quantity of household goods back to Australia. Never again, unless I was sending a container load - some costs are per consignment rather than based on weight. 

I did as much as I could myself to save money but it still cost much more than initially envisaged. I used an expat with an established shipping company in Thailand. He said he had shipped to Oz before. He gave me a price to get the goods to Australia (BNE) and an estimate of the costs I would encounter at the Oz end. The latter was way under the actual costs I subsequently incurred.


----------

